# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  La sesion se me cierra sola en poco tiempo

## Marvel

He leido que había algunos problemas hace poco, no se si esté estaría incluido o si solo me pasa a mí.
Las sesiones me duran poco tiempo, a veces me conecto para escribir una respuesta, y al darle a enviar, basicamente me dice que no puedo porque no estoy conectado a mi sesión, por lo que me toca copiar, para luego pegar después de volverme a conectar.

----------


## lalogmagic

Cuando te conectes elige la opción de "recordarme" y con eso se soluciona el problema, si te conectas en una computadora pública antes de salir finaliza la sesión y listo.

Saludos.

----------

